# Trojaner versenden Spam



## Lumumba (28 April 2003)

Werbeversender werden frecher

(tw) Nachdem immer mehr Serverbetreiber aktivere Massnahmen gegen die Versender von Spam in die Wege leiten lassen diese sich zunehmend aufwendigere Versendewege einfallen. Der neueste erfolgt gleich im Rahmen eines Computereinbruchs und hat den schönen Namen Proxy-Guzu.

Dabei handelt es sich zunächst um einen ganz normalen Trojaner. Wird er ausgeführt, so verbindet sich das Programm über einen eingebauten SMTP Server mit einem Hotmail Account und sendet die IP Adresse des lokalen und eine Port-Nummer. Auf dieser Portnummer lauscht das Programm dann auf Befehle von Spammer. Der kann den laufenden Trojaner dann als Mailrouter verwenden: Der übernommene Rechner versendet brav solange Spam, bis der Besitzer des Rechners darauf aufmerksam wird. Was in vielen Fällen erst sehr spät der Fall ist.

Für den Spammer das beste daran: Werden die versendeten Mails zurückverfolgt so landet man immer nur beim Opfer des Trojaners - der Spammer selbst ist nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen.

Quelle: http://www.nickles.de/c/n/2888.htm


----------

